# Eclispe Resource out of sync



## The_S (22. Aug 2006)

Tach,

ich bekomme beim exportieren eines Projekts für einige Klassen die Fehlermeldung 

"Resource is out of sync with the file system: _/Pfad/zur/Datei_"

Das jar wird dennoch richtig erstellt, nur Fehlen die .java Dateien zu den betreffenden Dateien im jar. Was hab ich da verbockt und wie kann ich es wieder gerade biegen?

Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2006)

Du hast den Workspace von aussen manipuliert  :noe: 
Mach ein Refresh auf dem Projekt, und wenn nicht's anderes hilft musst du Eclipse mit -clean starten.


----------



## The_S (22. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast den Workspace von aussen manipuliert  :noe:



jup, bin noch Eclipse-Neuling und mich hat die import-Funktion so aufgeregt, dass ich es als einfacher empfand die Daten von Hand zu aktualisieren. Hab net gewusst, dass das so "schwerwiegende" Folgen haben kann  .

Refresh hat mein Problem aber behoben. Danke!


----------

